# Que es un led rgb?



## lokillo (Ene 19, 2008)

Quisiera saber que son los led RGB, ya que he leído y no entiendo mucho y saber si alguien tiene algún circuito electrónico solo para aprender su control, gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 19, 2008)

los leds rgb no son mas que tres leds en un mimo empaque, estos leds estan compuestos de leds de colores primarios: rojo (Red), verde (Green), y azul (Blue), al variar la intensidad de corriente de cada led se producen diferentes colores.

ejemplos:


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 20, 2008)

Los LED RedGreenBlue permiten hacer en teoría toda la gama de colores hasta el blanco que es la suma de los tres.

Como hoy existen led de elevada potencia se esta estudiando en reemplazar las bombillas de bulbo por led y jugando con los colores es posible obtener distintas ambientaciones, desde el sexy color rojo  pasando por por el verde de la esperanza o poner en una habitación desde una bonita puesta de noche pasando por un espectacular amanecer y un claro mediodía

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Toño (Jul 8, 2008)

Les agradecería si alguien me explicara como esta echo lo del 2do video
esta genial...siento que su principio me podría ayudar para algunos proyectos que tengo en mente

gracias


----------



## csinnov (Jul 8, 2008)

En el segundo video las imágenes se crean gracias a la rotación de una barra de leds RGB dispuestos en forma vertical. A medida de que gira la barra; por lo menos 30 vueltas por segundo; se van descargando datos en la barra vertical en una secuencia muy rápida y sincronizada con la rotación, esto permite crear el efecto de una pantalla, es lo mismo que pasa con la imágenes en el televisor;  este efecto se denomina persistencia retinal y nuestro cerebro retine las imágenes siempre y cuando sean mayores a 25 cuadros o datos verticales por segundo. En conclusión: con solamente un fila vertical de 20 mas o menos LEDS (según la altura de nuestra pantalla)   se crea el efecto y si les vamos cambiando el color el efecto queda mejor.

Saludos


----------



## Toño (Jul 8, 2008)

Muchas gracias csinnov, no andaba tan perdido en mi suposición.


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 25, 2009)

Será esto un RGB controller?

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2002/08/28/rainbow_led/1

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Nov 25, 2009)

Algo más elemental sería esto: 
Esquema:





Fuente 1



Foto:




Fuente 2

Saludos amigo!


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 25, 2009)

El tema de los leds rgb no tiene nada de curioso, yo usaria Google para aprender antes que preguntar acá jeje...

Y basicamente hay dos tipos: 
Los rgb de cuatro patas que permiten manejarlos a gusto...
Y los de 2 que son los que traen todo el circuito de control en su interior..


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 25, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> El tema de los leds rgb no tiene nada de curioso, yo usaria Google para aprender antes que preguntar acá jeje...
> 
> Y basicamente hay dos tipos:
> Los rgb de cuatro patas que permiten manejarlos a gusto...
> Y los de 2 que son los que traen todo el circuito de control en su interior..



todos los rgb de dos patas son autocambiables hay lentos y rapidos


----------



## ensaimadamalabar (Feb 24, 2010)

Un saludo a todos.
¿Que circuito integrado (¿oscilador?) concreto podria usarse para hacer que el led rgb de 4  patas vaya cambiando automaticamente de color (de forma atenuada) y que pueda detenerse en un color concreto?

Añadiendo un controlador al esquema que propone Alejandro Sherar, que aqui redibujo si se me permite





Quedaria de esta forma:





El problema es que la salida es del tipo cuadrado:





Lo cual quiere decir que no se hace una mezcla atenuada de colores y el resultado es encender en rojo, verde y azul seguidamente sin mostrar una paleta de muchos colores....

Alguien sabe como conseguir el mismo resultado pero sin que las ondas sean cuadradas??

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## rednaxela (Feb 24, 2010)

ensaimadamalabar dijo:


> El problema es que la salida es del tipo cuadrado:
> Lo cual quiere decir que no se hace una mezcla atenuada de colores y el resultado es encender en rojo, verde y azul seguidamente sin mostrar una paleta de muchos colores....


En algunas pruebas que hice, si se mezclan los colores, el problema de la onda cuadrada es que genera muchos armónicos.
Saludos.

PD1: Las pruebas las hice con 9 led's de potencia de 3W cada uno. 
PD2: Los PWM deben de estar sincronizados


----------



## g.corallo (Feb 24, 2010)

ensaimadamalabar, hay leds rgb autocambiantes lentos y rapido y de varios colores 2 3 ect


----------



## ensaimadamalabar (Feb 24, 2010)

Si, gracias, *g.corallo* he visto que se hablaba de estos leds de 2 pines. Pero... no puede detenerse la secuencia de cambio de color mediante un pulsador de forma que podamos pararlo  cuando esta, por ejemplo, en color naranja, verdad?

Ah, esto es interesante, *rednaxela*. ¿Que circuito integrado usabas?


----------



## rednaxela (Feb 24, 2010)

Lo hice con un microntrolador(uC), el problema..... no se si es un problema para mi no quien sabe si para ti... es que es un PSoC. Pero bueno eso lo podras hacer con otros componentes que yo no conosco pero de seguro los hay.
Como dije antes el pwm genera armonicos entonces el mismo PSoC tiene un modulo dedicado al color que hace la misma función de un PWM pero no lo es ... en fin me estoy saliendo del tema.

No se si toda esta carreta te sirva.
Saludos.

PD: Pero si buscas que un integrado haga el solo el cambio de tonalidades hay si no se.


----------



## ensaimadamalabar (Feb 24, 2010)

Si, esto complica un poco las cosas. Tiene que haber algo más sencillo. 
Estaba viendo este integrado, pero no se si sirva (tampoco se si es PsoC)....
http://www.linear.com/pc/productDetail.jsp?navId=H0,C1,C1003,C1039,C1767,P37366

Igual podria hacerse usando 3 chip 555, pero este solo genera ondas cuadradas y siendo asi no podria hacer mezcla de colores (atenuadas), verdad?

En definitiva, lo que me gustaria saber es si se existe un integrado (o circuito que se pueda hacer de reducido tamaño) que genere una salida de este tipo, donde conectar un led rgb de 4 patas. Como podeis ver, el solapamiento de las ondas de cada salida hace la mezcla de colores. Si, ya se que es lo mismo que hace un led autocambiable de dos patas, solo que este circuito deberia permitir parar y mantener la tension en un momento determinado (mediante un pulsador), que es lo que uno de dos patas no puede hacer... o me equivoco???





Gracias a todos.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 24, 2010)

Fijate esto http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/picprojects.htm


----------



## ensaimadamalabar (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey, muchas gracias *Fernandoae*. Este es el efecto justo que estaba buscando, pero tengo un problema: el circuito es demasiado grande.

Acabo de subir un video del circuito que necesito. Lo tengo en mis manos, pero necesito fabricar mas y no se que componentes lleva... A ver si me podeis echar una mano, amigos.






Gracias.

Como veis el circuito tiene 3 leds, pero seria igual si usaramos un led rgb de 4 patas.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 25, 2010)

lo que yo utilizaria seria un oscilador de onda cuadrada, un secuenciador, un arreglo de diodos para hacer el juego de luces que se busca, y que vaya variando el flujo de corriente que le llega a cada led (a cada color)

es mas simple variar la intensidad del color variando la corriente con un resistor variable o un arreglo de integrados.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 25, 2010)

Es una posibilidad Draco, pero creo que lo que quiere @ensaimadamalabar es un fundido suave, y eso se puede hacer con este circuito http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/rgb/index.htm

Más pequeño que eso no se, yo hablo de este esquema http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/rgb/const/RGBLedSchematic.jpg pero sin los mosfets, ya que solo es un led por pin...


----------

